# Lavadora easy lie14400pbt destellan leds frontales



## GERMAN 1904 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hola Colegas, antes que nada quiero enviarles un cordial saludo y de antemano un agradecimiento a todos por su ayuda ami problema.

Tengo esta lavadora, en mi taller, la cual a la hora de conectarla a la corriente, solo destellean los LEDS FRONTALES y no hace nada, soy Tecnico en Electronica, y estoy tratando de echarle un ojo.

Creo que el problema radica en la TARJETA ELECTRONICA, quisiera ver si alguien me puede dar una ayudada a repararla.

De antemano muchas gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 18, 2013)

revisaste las electrovalvulas, presostato, tarjeta??
sobre la tarjeta sube fotos de ambos lados


----------



## pip (Jun 25, 2013)

GERMAN 1904 dijo:


> Hola Colegas, antes que nada quiero enviarles un cordial saludo y de antemano un agradecimiento a todos por su ayuda ami problema.
> 
> Tengo esta lavadora, en mi taller, la cual a la hora de conectarla a la corriente, solo destellean los LEDS FRONTALES y no hace nada, soy Tecnico en Electronica, y estoy tratando de echarle un ojo.
> 
> ...



ami vieja le pasaba lo mismo, agarre lo desarme, le saque la plaqueta estaba llena de cucarachas amarillitas, las sopletie y limpie la placa con alhcol ,sopletie de nuevo limpie los conectores con alcol tambien y sopletie de nuevo para secarlo, lo conecte y anduvo lo mas bien.....


----------

